# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Need Help- Tore Bicep tendon now shoulder KILLS

## PistolPete33

So, 2 months ago I tore my right Bicep Tendon. I was doing arms and my shoulder was bothering. It was weird as I never have any issues. Anyways, no problem at the gym but later that night I went bowling and my first pass I heard and felt a nasty pop near my shoulder. I knew right away I tore the bicep tendon. I finished the game and then went into the bathroom to notice my bicep had retracted down from my shoulder.

I debated about seeing my doctor but a week later I went and she sent me a referral to a shoulder surgeon. I met with the surgeon and he took some X-Rays and then recommended not to repair the injury. He said because it's at the shoulder and not the elbow there is no need to repair it. He said 60% of patients that get the surgery have pain afterwards that never goes away. He said he also wouldn't know how good or long the tendon was until he got in there and fished around for it. He said that along with cutting thru my larger shoulder would not be worth the risk of surgery. He also checked my ROM and did some tests to see if my Rotator cuff may have an injury as well which he concluded was fine.

Several weeks later my shoulder really started to bother me. I knew that since it's all tied together I might have some temporary pain in the shoulder. Well, it's been 2 months since the injury and it's not improving at all. It hurts all the time esp when I sleep. I can no longer do much or any overheard presses which completely sucks. My bicep strength is prob. 60% of what it was before. I'm not sure what I should do. I'm thinking of getting another surgeon to look at the shoulder and bicep and see what they recommend. I'm basically beyond the time-frame to get the bicep tendon reattached so not even sure there are any options with that.

Thanks in advance

----------


## almostgone

Without a doubt, get a second opinion. It may take a little travel, but research and find the you feel most comfortable with. Then, ask around to see if anyone else in your area has a recommendation.
Maybe your initial consultation was correct, but when in doubt always get that second opinion.

Edit: I know most of us prefer our privacy, but maybe post up your general location...i.e. Northeast, Southeast, etc. 

I know who I would recommend if you were in my area. Maybe others from your area have input to offer

----------


## PistolPete33

Thank you I appreciate it. I'm in the North East. Two friends of mine met with a. specific shoulder surgeon for replacements. One had the surgery at the beginning of the year and Is doing great. The surgeon uses the latest technology so I'm going to call his office in the morning and see if I can get it looked at again.

----------


## almostgone

Make sure to get a copy of any imaging you've had done recently. They'll usually take their own pics, but an extra view may be useful. Most local health providers are setup to retrieve and post results through a portal system. When I had my C-spine reinforced/repaired, I crossed 2 health systems and just logged it and boom all of my info was right there at my fingertips (impressive use of technology in this old farts eyes).

----------


## wango

They generally dont repair them. Your strength will increase in time to the point where youll have only about a 10-15% deficit. If its torn off and retracted it shouldnt be causing pain at this stage. 

Im guessing your rotator cuff is torn to some degree. A good orthopedic surgeon will get an MRI and the mystery will be solved. 

Good luck!

----------


## PistolPete33

> They generally don’t repair them. Your strength will increase in time to the point where you’ll have only about a 10-15% deficit. If it’s torn off and retracted it shouldn’t be causing pain at this stage. 
> 
> I’m guessing your rotator cuff is torn to some degree. A good orthopedic surgeon will get an MRI and the mystery will be solved. 
> 
> Good luck!


I'm thinking this is what is going on with my arm and shoulder. Even though the original surgeon checked to see if there was any issues with my rotator cuff I'm thinking it progressed over the following weeks. it's def. getting worse so I will call tomorrow and make an appointment to see another surgeon. My friend that is seeing him now said he was able to get an MRI scheduled within a few days where the other surgeon he met said it would be a few months.

This working out thing might be coming to an end for me. An Umbilical hernia repair, 2 fake hips, and now this. Might be time to take up something less strenuous on my body.

----------


## wango

Nah, dont say that. Im 64, got both of my hips replaced, tore off my biceps 4 years ago doing curls (knew the tendon was bad off from an MRI) and both of my rotator cuffs are almost completely gone. I just go to a gym where there are mega machines to choose from so I can get in a decent workout.

See what the MRI says (could be a labrum tear as well). It aint the end of your workout days- where theres a will, theres a way.

----------


## PistolPete33

I met with the 2nd surgeon yesterday. He said there is nothing to do to repair the Bicep tendon so what you see is what you get. He isn't sure what's going on with the shoulder. He's hoping it's just strained and not the rotator cuff. He is ordering an MRI so I should get in there within the next week or so. I decided to switch up my workouts and start doing more cardio stuff and kickboxing etc. I don't want to be crippled moving forward so I think it's time to make a change.

----------


## songdog

Years ago I had a bad fall off a scale and tore my bicep off the bone and had a 1" gap in my Rotor cuff also a few dices in my neck.They reattched the bicep but said it was shedded so I had to take it easy.But mine was at the elbow good luck on yours.

----------

